# sitzkiepe erfahrung



## Carphunter2401 (12. Mai 2010)

hat jemand mit dieser kiepe erfahrung gesammelt??

egal ob posetiv oder negativ.

gefischt wird mit der kopfrute,fedder



http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120461250878&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


gleich vorne weg 

ich fische im jahr 1-3 wettfischen dazu kommt noch 6mal training.


also lohnt es sich für mich nicht ne milo,rive,mosela u.s.w neu zukaufen.

leider finde ich keine gebrauchte von den obengenanten, mein limit ist 130-150€.


----------



## Koalabaer (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: sitzkiepe erfahrung*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=186664

alternativ im Matchanglerforum nach Ulli Dulli,Behr etc.suchen.

meine 120+kg trägt sie OHNE Probleme...manch einer, hat wohl schlechte Erfahrung gemacht. 

Gruß Jörg


----------



## gründler (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: sitzkiepe erfahrung*

Hi

Ich habe im Januar 2010 Wochenlang auf jemand eingeredet er soll die finger davon lassen und warten und nicht wegen 50€ sparen,er hat nicht gehört und wegen 50€ die erwähnte Kiepe gekauft. 249€ mit transport system.....in Bremen gab es ne Rive komplett für 300-350€ er hat sich dann in Bremen leicht geärgert ^^

Ich hab sie schon probe gehockt,meine meinung schließt sich gleich mit der vom Borg aus dem anderen tröööt mehr möchte ich dazu nicht sagen.

Ich weiß das nicht jeder gewillt ist ne Rive Preston ....... zu kaufen,aber wer einmal eine hatte die auch was taugt der weiß warum man nicht am falschen ende sparen sollte.

Vor paar Wochen ist ne Rive im Netz angeboten worden ne xt 400 komplett Set mit Fußpodest usw usw.für 250€,also so teuer sind die gebraucht auch nicht mehr.

Muss jeder selber wissen was er kauft und was es auf dauer taugt,ich würde sie mir nicht kaufen und das sage ich nicht weil ich sie vom Bild her kenne sondern weil ich sie live getestet habe,klar erfüllt sie ihren zweck aber Verarbeitung Anbauteile sind nicht ganz so der bringer,und für das geld gibs mit bißchen suchen und 50€ drauf ne gute High End Kiepe die auch auf dauer was taugt,das ist nur meine meinung dazu.

|wavey:


----------



## Carphunter2401 (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: sitzkiepe erfahrung*

@gründler

danke für deine offene meinung, wie gesagt ich fische kaum mit ihr.
 mein haupt ding ist karpfen angeln, brauch sie nur für ein marathonfischen, da ich dort nur mit der kopfrute fische.

ansonten fische ich immer mit dem karpfen stuhl ,feeder, swinge u.s.w

aber möchte dieses jahr einiges reisen und da komme ich ums kopfruten fischen nicht herum.


klar würde ich mir gerne ne milo u.s.w kaufen aber für 1 fischen im jahr ist das geld  echt zuschade.

ne gute gebrauchte wäre nicht schlecht, was ich dabei haben will ist auf jeden fall rutenhalter(kopfrute).
 wen du jemand kennst der eine abgibt gerne per pn.


----------



## gründler (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: sitzkiepe erfahrung*

Guck mal öfter im Matchanglerforum,und im Stippforum Jagdstall,da werden öfter welche angeboten,die xt 400 stand im Hamburger Abendblatt (online) drin.

Also warte lieber spare nen paar € mehr und kauf dir was,was auch hält was es verspricht.

Ich fische gut 40-50 Fischen pro Saison" Meisterschaften Cups Training...." und habe schon par Kiepen live gesehen gehockt.....und glaub mir Du wirst es nicht bereuen wenn Du dir was besseres kaufst,muss ja net gleich Super High End sein aber ne Rive xt 25er Beine zb.kostet nicht mehr die Welt,und die werden öfter im Netz angeboten must halt bißchen suchen und warten und nicht übereifrig kaufen so wie mein Kollege,der hat echt geile Laune in Bremen gehabt erst so|bigeyes |bigeyes|bigeyesdann so#q.Er wollte ja net hören und glaubte mir net das Rive net soviel teurer ist,nun ja mal abwarten wie lange und gut usw seine Kiepe mitmacht.

Ich kann dir nur raten spar nicht am falschen ende wenn es schon ne "bessere" sein soll,das fängt mit ersatzteile an und hört mit tot ärgern auf,klar muss das net sein auch billig kann was taugen aber umsonst haben nicht die meisten Stipper Rive Colmic Preston.......und darüber gibt es komischerweise sogut wie keine Negativ berichte.

|wavey:


----------



## Koalabaer (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: sitzkiepe erfahrung*

@Carphunter2401

auf keinen Fall eine Kiepe kaufen,OHNE Probegesessen zu haben. 

egal welcher Hersteller!

Gruß Jörg


----------



## snorreausflake (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: sitzkiepe erfahrung*

Hi Ronny,
frag doch mal die bekannten "Freaks" aus deinem Verein, die schleifen so was manchmal daher, hab meine damals auch von einem deiner Vereinskollegen abgekauft|rolleyes
Ist die Mosella XS -300, Trolly und Fußpodest hab ich mir dazu gekauft. In den Augen der dauer Stipper ist die bestimmt auch net High End aber für mich reicht die#6 
Ich würd aber aufjedanfall schauen das du ein Trolly dabeihast bzw.dazu kaufst, dein Kreuz wird´s dir danken:g
Ach ja, wenn du einmal von der Kiepe gefeedert hast willst nimmer aus deinem Karpfenstuhl feedern


----------



## angler4711 (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: sitzkiepe erfahrung*

Moin, moin!


Die Mosella XS 300 kriegste doch schon für 150 €, die du dir da ausgesucht hast davon würde ich auch die Finger nehmen.
Haste zum schluß nur ärger mit.


----------



## Borg (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: sitzkiepe erfahrung*

Also zu den Ulli Dulli Kiepen, sag ich mal besser nichts, dat gibt wieder nur böses Blut! |supergri...nur soviel: Ich würde mir eher eine Jaffa-Kiste bei meinem Gemüsehändler kaufen und mich darauf setzen .

Schau mal in den von Gründler genannten Foren. Da wird gerade ne  Sensas Match 250 (nagelneu) für 250,- € zzgl. Versand und eine Mosella Xedion XS 300, ebenfalls nagelneu, für 150,- € zzgl. Versand verkauft. Die sind jetzt natürlich auch nicht der Brüller (die Mosella hatte ich selbst mal), aber für Deine Zwecke wohl völlig ausreichend.

Wie Gründler schon gesagt hat, gibt es dort auch gelegentlich mal ne RIVE für 250,- € - 300,- €. Wobei ich persönlich dazu sagen muss, dass die jetzt auch net die eierlegende Wollmilchsau sind, wie sie immer angepriesen werden . Aber einen Tod muss man halt sterben und RIVE ist in meinem Augen noch einer der angenehmsten.

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## angler4711 (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: sitzkiepe erfahrung*



> Also zu den Ulli Dulli Kiepen, sag ich mal besser nichts, dat gibt wieder nur böses Blut! |supergri...nur soviel: Ich würde mir eher eine Jaffa-Kiste bei meinem Gemüsehändler kaufen und mich darauf setzen .
> 
> Schau mal in den von Gründler genannten Foren. Da wird gerade ne Sensas Match 250 (nagelneu) für 250,- € zzgl. Versand und eine Mosella Xedion XS 300, ebenfalls nagelneu, für 150,- € zzgl. Versand verkauft. Die sind jetzt natürlich auch nicht der Brüller (die Mosella hatte ich selbst mal), aber für Deine Zwecke wohl völlig ausreichend.
> 
> ...


 


Das hört sich jetzt irgendwie so an als wenn du total gegen Sitzkiepen bist.
Oder was hast du denn in Moment für eine in gebrauch?


----------



## Borg (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: sitzkiepe erfahrung*



angler4711 schrieb:


> Das hört sich jetzt irgendwie so an als wenn du total gegen Sitzkiepen bist.
> Oder was hast du denn in Moment für eine in gebrauch?



Uii, nee....so sollte das nicht rüberkommen. Das mit der Jaffa-Kiste bezog sich nur auf die Ulli Dulli .

Ich bin überhaupt nicht gegen Sitzkiepen  ... im Gegenteil! Als Stipper kommt man ja auch nicht drum herum. Wollte mir halt Anfang des Jahres eine neue kaufen und habe diesbezüglich eine fast dreimonatige Odysee hinter mir. Bin quasi alle möglichen Händler im Umkreis von 250 km abgefahren um mir die unterschiedlichsten Hersteller vor Ort anzuschauen und zu testen. Habe mich dann natürlich auch mit anderen Anglern und deren Erfahrungen auseinandergesetzt. Bei den Ulli Dulli Kiepen war es sehr einfach, weil 2 Kumpel aus dem Verein mit den Dingern gefischt und sich letztendlich schwarz geärgert haben. Die Dramen habe ich z. T. live am Wasser mitbekommen. Ich bin halt von der Ü100 Fraktion und benötigte daher natürlich was entsprechend stabiles. Hinzu kommt das Problem, dass ich einen extrem hohen und pingeligen Qualitätsanspruch habe und da sind leider ALLE Hersteller durchgefallen. Wollte mir auch schon eine selber bauen lassen, aber das war mir mit veranschlagten 2500,- € ein bisschen teuer |supergri.

Letztendlich habe ich mich dann für eine RIVE Black Station "Sondermodell 2009" D36 HSP entschieden. Die war preislich inklusive dem Zubehör (Transportsystem, Front Bar, diverse Halterungen) OK und das HSP-System in Kombination mit D36 Beinen ist halt einfach nur der Burner für Schwergewichte! Das Teil steht wie ein Fels in der Brandung! Da wackelt und knirscht nichts! Allerdings habe ich natürlich auch an der Kiepe den ein oder anderen Mangel gefunden, z. B. das Schubladensystem |rolleyes. 

Das meinte ich dann damit, dass man halt irgendeinen Tod sterben muss, es sei denn, man investiert direkt richtig viel Kohle für eine Wunschkiepe.

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## Baitcaster (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: sitzkiepe erfahrung*

Hab mir durch Zufall ne Rive D25 mit Transportsystem und einigen Fächern und ner Menge Zubehör für 299€(gebraucht) gekauft. Ist zwar das alte Modell, aber top in Schuss und immer noch passend für die neuen Anbauteile. Die nehme ich mittlerweile auch zum Aalangeln an die Elbe mit und nicht nur für Match-Fischen. Super Sitzkomfort!!
Das Billigteil(No Name), ca. 200€ Anschaffungspreis, was ich vorher hatte ist nach 3 Jahren auseinander gefallen.|gr:


----------



## Hümpfi (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: sitzkiepe erfahrung*

@Carphunter2401
Mein Teamkollege Sitzt Seit Letztem Jahr auf der Sitzkiepe aus dem Link. Ich kann die Negativen Meinungen hier wirklich nicht verstehen denn die Kiepe ist wirklich Top. Für das Geld was sie kostet ist sie wirklich sehr gut Verarbeitet und Stabil. Du musst allerdings bedenken, das du dir soviele Laden Kaufen musst bis die Sitzhöhe passt, und Serienmässig kommt die Kiepe nur mit nicht Teleskopierbaren Füßen daher. Hier kommen also weitere Kosten auf die zu.

mfg


----------



## Koalabaer (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: sitzkiepe erfahrung*



Hümpfi schrieb:


> @Carphunter2401
> Ich kann die Negativen Meinungen hier wirklich nicht verstehen denn die Kiepe ist wirklich Top. Für das Geld was sie kostet ist sie wirklich sehr gut Verarbeitet und Stabil.
> 
> mfg



ist ja bekanntlich auch meine Meinung. #6

jetzt mal an die Kritiker...was genau meint ihr mit schlechter Verarbeitung. #c
die Schubladen lassen sich öffnen,wenn man auf der Kiepe sitzt.
ist also genügend stabil verarbeitet.
meine weit über 100kg trägt sie auch ohne zusammenzubrechen :vik:

PS: nehmt doch bitte die Möglichkeit war,bei ULLI DULLI die Bewertung abzugeben.
die schlechte Verarbeitungsqualität sollte ja bereits beim auspacken zu erkennen sein...so miserabel die ja ist. 

@Borg
2500 Euro |bigeyes was hast du denn da vorgehabt?

Gruß Jörg


----------



## angler4711 (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: sitzkiepe erfahrung*



> Uii, nee....so sollte das nicht rüberkommen. Das mit der Jaffa-Kiste bezog sich nur auf die Ulli Dulli .
> 
> Ich bin überhaupt nicht gegen Sitzkiepen  ... im Gegenteil! Als Stipper kommt man ja auch nicht drum herum. Wollte mir halt Anfang des Jahres eine neue kaufen und habe diesbezüglich eine fast dreimonatige Odysee hinter mir. Bin quasi alle möglichen Händler im Umkreis von 250 km abgefahren um mir die unterschiedlichsten Hersteller vor Ort anzuschauen und zu testen. Habe mich dann natürlich auch mit anderen Anglern und deren Erfahrungen auseinandergesetzt. Bei den Ulli Dulli Kiepen war es sehr einfach, weil 2 Kumpel aus dem Verein mit den Dingern gefischt und sich letztendlich schwarz geärgert haben. Die Dramen habe ich z. T. live am Wasser mitbekommen. Ich bin halt von der Ü100 Fraktion und benötigte daher natürlich was entsprechend stabiles. Hinzu kommt das Problem, dass ich einen extrem hohen und pingeligen Qualitätsanspruch habe und da sind leider ALLE Hersteller durchgefallen. Wollte mir auch schon eine selber bauen lassen, aber das war mir mit veranschlagten 2500,- € ein bisschen teuer |supergri.
> 
> ...


 


Mannmannmann was hattes den da vor, hört sie eher als ein Thron an, damit wärst der hingucker am Wasser!




:q


----------



## Borg (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: sitzkiepe erfahrung*



Koalabaer schrieb:


> @Borg
> 2500 Euro |bigeyes was hast du denn da vorgehabt?



Tja, natürlich haben mir auch diverse Angelkollegen und metallverarbeitende Betriebe angeboten, mir was für 500,- € bis 700,- € zusammenzufrickeln, aber das, was ich mir angesehen habe...nee, Danke!

Der Preis kommt relativ einfach zustande . Erstmal muss ein entsprechender Plan angefertigt werden, von Jemandem, der auch Ahnung davon hat. Hier ging es dann auch nicht nur um die nackte Kiepe, sondern auch um das zugehörige, einschiebbare Fußpodest, ein Transportsystem und diverse Zubehörteile, wie Frontbar und diverse Halter. Dann müssen die CNC-Fräsen entsprechend eingestellt werden (und in der Zeit kann ja erstmal nichts Anderes produziert werden). Hier kommt noch hinzu, dass man erstmal einen Metallbaubetrieb bei mir in der Gegend finden muss, der überhaupt Einzelanfertigungen herstellt und entsprechende Maschinen zur Aluminiumverarbeitung hat. Dann kommen die Materialien dazu, die natürlich auch vom Feinsten sein sollen. Alleine das schienengeführte Schubladensystem auf Maß gefertigt, hätte schon nicht schlecht gekostet + das Fächersystem, wo die Fächer beim öffnen von einem kleinen Hydraulikarm (ähnlich wie beim PKW-Kofferraum) gehalten werden. Als Letztes muss man berücksichtigen, dass das Teil von Hand montiert wird und was Handarbeit eines qualifizierten Handwerkers kostet, dürfte ja bekannt sein .

Also die 2500,- € waren noch nicht mal das Ende der Fahnenstange ...ich hatte mir ja mehrere Angebote eingeholt. Klar, dafür hasten dann aber auch eine Kiepe, die vermutliche mehrere Generationen überlebt und genau auf meine Grösse und Gewicht abgestimmt gewesen wäre. Tja, Maßarbeit hat halt Ihren Preis....wird jeder nachvollziehen können, der sich mal einen vernünftigen Maßanzug gegönnt hat.

@ angler4711

Naja, täusch Dich mal nicht, so der dolle Hingucker wäre das Teil nicht gewesen . Hätte letztendlich ausgesehen, wie eine normale Kiepe...Wobei die Hydraulikarme für die Fächer sicherlich schon sehr geil ausgesehen hätten, aber das ist letztendlich nicht der ausschlaggebende Punkt. Mir geht es nur darum, etwas qualitaiv hochwertiges zu haben, was seinen Zweck erfüllt und womit ich mich nicht rumärgern muss.

Naja, der Traum ist ja noch nicht ausgeträumt, sondern erstmal nur hinten angestellt. Jetzt werde ich erstmal meinem Zahnarzt seinen nächsten Sommerurlaub "sponsern" und danach schaun wir mal....

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## Borg (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: sitzkiepe erfahrung*



Hümpfi schrieb:


> Ich kann die Negativen Meinungen hier wirklich nicht verstehen denn die Kiepe ist wirklich Top.



Siehst Du, und ich kann nicht verstehen, wie man diese Kiepen als Top bezeichnen kann . Und da brauche ich mich nur in den speziellen Stipp- und Matchforen umzusehen und dann stelle ich fest, dass ich nicht der Einzige bin.

Natürlich muss man die ganze Geschichte relativieren! Jeder hat ja eine ganz individuelle Vorstellung von Qualität! Wenn dem nicht so wäre, gäbe es nur 1-2 Hersteller und die würden den kompletten Markt bedienen. Dem ist ja nicht so. Bei meiner 3-monatigen Suche habe ich mit etliche Kiepen diverser Hersteller angeschaut und da gibt es selbst bei baugleichen Modellen immense Materialunterschiede (Irgend ein Honk meinte mal, dass die eh alle aus einem Werk kommen |rolleyes....Ja, das mag durchaus sein, aber die werden trotzdem mit unterschiedlichen Materialien hergestellt ). Natürlich ist auch klar, dass man bei einem namhaften Hersteller den Namen gleich mitbezahlt.

Ich selber hatte Gott sei Dank noch keine Ulli Dulli, aber Punkte, die ich live bei meinen Vereinskollegen mitbekommen durfte: 

- Obwohl die Beine D25 hatten, passten ziemlich viele Anbauteile anderer Hersteller nicht bzw. konnten nur mit roher Gewalt montiert werden. Beispielsweise meine damaligen Mosellateile, die an jeder anderen D25 Kiepen wunderbar passten, nur bei der Ulli Dulli nicht. 
- Zusammenbruch des Fußpodestes beim Drill und mein Kumpel wiegt ca. 75 kg.
- Ausleiern der Verbindungen nach <2 Monaten
- Wackeln und Klappern an allen Ecken und Enden
- Habe eine probegefischt und kam mir eher vor, wie auf einer Schiffschaukel. Habe mich nicht eine Sekunde lang wohlgefühlt auf dem Teil und mein Rücken hat es mir nach einer Stunde entsprechend quittiert! 

Wie gesagt, dass sind ja nur meine Erfahrungen. Natürlich gibt es sicherlich auch genug Angler, die mit den Kiepen keine Probleme haben. Liest man ja auch immer wieder. Und wie gesagt, wir reden hier über eine 150,- € bis 200,- € Kiepe. Wenn die qualitativ einer 500,- € bis 1000,- € Kiepe ebenbürtig wäre, frage ich mich, warum die ganzen Cracks net auf ner Ulli Dulli angeln? 

Da der Threadersteller die Kiepe ja nur gelegentlich benötigt, mag die ja vielleicht für Ihn passend sein. Und natürlich ist das immer auch eine Frage der zur Verfügung stehenden Geldmittel. Sind diese knapp, würde ich persönlich immer auf was qualitaiv hochwertiges Gebrauchtes zurückgreifen. 

Wenn er aber nach Erfahrungen fragt, kann ich da nix schön reden (wäre auch nicht fair) und wenn man mich fragt, was ich von den Kiepen halte, sage ich "Abstand!" .

Letztendlich hat er aber die Qual der Wahl! |supergri

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## Dunraven (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: sitzkiepe erfahrung*



Borg schrieb:


> Siehst Du, und ich kann nicht verstehen, wie man diese Kiepen als Top bezeichnen kann . Und da brauche ich mich nur in den speziellen Stipp- und Matchforen umzusehen und dann stelle ich fest, dass ich nicht der Einzige bin.



Stimmt schon. 
Auf ca. 15 positive Stimmen kommen da ca. 5 negative. Die teilen sich dann ungefähr so auf, 5 sagen Top, 5 sagen Schott und 10 sagen für das Geld ok, da kann man natürlich keine Rive erwarten aber mit etwas teureren Mosella hält sie mit.



Borg schrieb:


> (Irgend ein Honk meinte mal, dass die eh alle aus einem Werk kommen |rolleyes....Ja, das mag durchaus sein, aber die werden trotzdem mit unterschiedlichen Materialien hergestellt ). Natürlich ist auch klar, dass man bei einem namhaften Hersteller den Namen gleich mitbezahlt.
> 
> Ich selber hatte Gott sei Dank noch keine Ulli Dulli, aber Punkte, die ich live bei meinen Vereinskollegen mitbekommen durfte:
> 
> - Obwohl die Beine D25 hatten, passten ziemlich viele Anbauteile anderer Hersteller nicht bzw. konnten nur mit roher Gewalt montiert werden. Beispielsweise meine damaligen Mosellateile, die an jeder anderen D25 Kiepen wunderbar passten, nur bei der Ulli Dulli nicht.




Das waren mehrere Honks.
Ich bin z.B. ein Honk der eine günstige Sitzkiepe gekauft hat (die aber nicht von Ulli Dulli ist) bei der der Verkäufer einfach die Überkapazitäten einer Firma aufgekauft hat die für einen Markennamen produziert. Natürlich hätte ich auch gerne eine Rive, aber die würde ein vielfaches kosten, und mit meiner bin ich jetzt schon seit ein paar Jahren vom Preis-/Leistungverhältnis zufrieden. Ich habe aber auch eine Durchschnittsfigur und denke das einige Hersteller eben auch nicht auf XXL Kunden ausgerichtet sind sondern nur auf normale Personen. Spart ja auch Geld das beim normalen Kunden unnötig angefallen wäre.

Normale Marktwirtschaft, stehen die Maschinen still, dann verdient man nichts. Stellt man in der Zeit Produkte für eine kleinere Preisklasse her, dann verdient man nicht soviel aber doch genug, da die teure Preisklasse die Fixkosten schon gedeckt hat und nur noch die variablen Kosten anfallen. Dann kann man zudem noch günstiger einkaufen weil die Mengen größer sind. Macht normal jede Firma so die nicht ausgelastet ist. 

Schau z.B. im Supermarkt, da steht ein Regel mit Markenfertigessen von Sonnen Bassermann und daneben die no name Marke. Wenn der Vertreter dann Ware nachbestellt, dann für beide Sorten da sie beide aus der selben Firma kommen. Anderes Beispiel diese Omas/Großmutters/ect. Vanille-/Schokoliköre. Da gibt es 3 Firmen die sowas herstellen da diese Sahnesache recht heikel ist. Wie sagte der Vertreter so schön (nebenbei ein Sohn vom Besitzer der Spirituosenfabrik) da fährt erst Berentzen vor, dahinter steht der Tanker von XY, dahinter dann der von uns und dahinter usw. Die stellen natürlich auch selber her, die kleiner Feigling Version nannte der z.B., da war ihm das Original zu süß und er hat den nicht so süß entworfen. Bei Bildröhren für Fernseher gibt/gab es auch nur 3 Hersteller weltweit die alle Firmen bedient haben.

Von daher zweifel ich die Aussage an das es keine Klone aus dem gleichen Material gibt. Klar müssen nicht alle Klone aus der selben Fabrik kommen, sicher gibt es auch Kopien die genau gleich sind, bis auf die leichten Änderungen im Namen, ect. Preisunterschiede fallen da ja schon automatisch an weil die Marke eben die Fixkosten schon gedeckt hat und weil eben das Material günstiger wird. Durch den günstigeren Preis wird Zoll und Steuer auch nicht so hoch ausfallen, und die Kosten der Marke für Werbung muss auch nicht drauf geschlagen werden. Schon ist man bei den 80-100 Euro Unterschied.


----------



## Molke-Drink (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: sitzkiepe erfahrung*

Ich mische mich einfach mal mit ein :vik:
Angel jetzt seit 2 Jahren mit ner Behr die ca.350 teuronen gekostet hat.Für das Geld ne gute Kiepe dennoch kein Vergleich mit Rive,Preston etc die stehen einfach stabiler da!

Die Wirtschaft ist nicht zu überlisten man bekommt für kleines Geld wenig und für mehr Kohle halt mehr!

Aber wenn du mehr ausgeben würdest werden aus 3 Wettfischen vll 30 #6


----------



## Hümpfi (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: sitzkiepe erfahrung*

@Borg
Das Top meinte ich bezogen auf denn Preis der Kiepe. Für das Geld kannman wirklich nicht meckern und die Preis/Leistung ist wirklich gut. Die von dir genannten Propleme sind bei meinem Kollegen nicht aufgetretten und er hat mir auch nicht Negatives über die Kiepe berichten können. Das einzige was mir an mich an der Kiepe stören würde wäre das Sitzkissen, ist etwas unbequem und das Fußpodest wäre mir etwas zu kurz.

mfg


----------



## Koalabaer (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: sitzkiepe erfahrung*



Hümpfi schrieb:


> @Borg
> Das einzige was mir an mich an der Kiepe stören würde wäre das Sitzkissen, ist etwas unbequem und das Fußpodest wäre mir etwas zu kurz.
> 
> mfg



find ich auch Klasse. #6 sachliche Kritik was einen nicht gefällt,ohne dieses pauschal-schlecht-machen.#6

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Rotauge28 (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: sitzkiepe erfahrung*

Was habt ihe für ein Problem mit Mosella Sitzkiepen?

Die Kiepe funktioniert wunderbar. Keine Probleme mit den Schubfächern. Die Verschlüsse funktionieren auch wunderbar.

Sie ist stabil und hat auch nach 10 Std. nichts an Stabilität eingebüst. Ich steh und bewege mich auf dem Fußteil ohne Probleme und die Beine halten problemlos Setzkescher, Feederarm und Schirm gleichzeitig.

Sie ist leicht zu tragen und noch leichter aufzubauen.

Mein alter 2er Golf ist 18 JAhre alt geworden. Wenn ich mit dem Auto schlecht umgegangen wäre und ständig 4 Personen, mit jeweils 150 kg umhergefahren hätte, wäre das Auto auch nach 6 Jahren in die Knie gegangen.

Soll heißen, das es auch andere Kiepen außer Rive und co gibt, welche qualitativ hochwertig sind.

Vielleicht sollte man mal etwas an sich arbeiten und nicht erwarten, eine Kiepe zu bekommen, die dauerhaft einen Elefanten aushält.


----------



## Borg (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: sitzkiepe erfahrung*



Rotauge28 schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man mal etwas an sich arbeiten und nicht erwarten, eine Kiepe zu bekommen, die dauerhaft einen Elefanten aushält.



|muahah:....na, dass nenne ich mal eine qualifizierte Aussage mit extremen Hintergrundwissen! #6....Lieber Rotauge, bei einer Körpergrösse von 1,95m und dreimal pro Woche Taining in der Muckibude, biste Ratzfatz über 100 kg, gelle? Aber das wussteste Du sicherlich schon, bevor Du den Mumpitz geschrieben hast...Ich gehe also davon aus, dass ich genug an mir arbeite .

Ausserdem, seit wann muss ich mich als Konsument auf den Hersteller einstellen? Das war vielleicht mal in der ehemaligen DDR so, aber in unserer Wirtschaft muss der Hersteller auf die Bedürfnisse des Konsumenten eingehen, wenn er langfristig bestehen möchte und nicht umgekehrt! Ein Hersteller wie RIVE hat das z. B. mit Einführung der D36 Beine und des HSP-Systems schon geblickt, dass es auch Kundschaft jenseits der Standardmaße gibt . 

Weiterhin sagt ja keiner was gegen Mosella #d.....ich hatte selber eine und bis auf die Stabilität, gab es da auch nix zu mäkeln für den Preis.

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## Rotauge28 (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: sitzkiepe erfahrung*

Ich habe meinen Text jetzt 5 mal gelesen und nirgens deinen Namen  entdeckt?
Dann habe ich deine Texte gelesen und nirgens entdecken können, dass du etwas schlechtes über Mosella Kiepen geschrieben hast!

Wie kommst du darauf, dass ich dich meine?
Das Argument Gewicht ist in 99% aller Fälle, dass Hauptkriterium, wenn es um den Kauf oder Verzicht einer Kiepe geht.

Aber wenn du dich als Elefant siehst..........ein schönes Tier ist es alle mal.


----------



## Ralle2609 (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: sitzkiepe erfahrung*

:vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:

ich hab pipi in den augen 


hier ist was los... ich vermute stipper sind etwas hmmm ja wie soll ich sagen... ich lass es lieber ^^

robin illner feedert auch aus einem karpfenstuhl und ich denke seine sponsoren würden ihm sofort ne dicke kiepe dahinstellen wenn er das will#d


es ist so wie immer meinungen sind verschieden und an an günstigen sachen kann man spaß haben man muss mit ihnen nur angemessen umgehen.
streitet ihr euch man weiter ich lese lachend mit ^^


warum ist das hier immer so? einer sagt was und ein weiterer fühlt sich direkt angesprochen un der dritte will dazwischengehen zum klären???  ich check das nicht und das in euerm alter ;+;+;+


----------



## Rotauge28 (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: sitzkiepe erfahrung*

Weil Kommunikation über Schrift, oder anders gesagt, über diese dämlichen Foren, wichte Gesichtspunkte wie Mimik, Gestik, Blickkontakt ect. völlig außen vor lassen und immer nur ein kleiner Teil eines Gedankens darstellen.

Dazu kommen gesellschaftlich Erfahrungsmuster, sei es durch Gruppen sozialisiert, anerzogen oder auch nur durch Fernsehmedien geprägt, der Art, dass jemand "Elefant" schreibt und sich all die jenigen pikiert zu Wort melden, die unter Übergewicht leiden oder sonst irgendwie unter jenen Beschimpfungen zu leiden hatten.

Das kann man als "Aufreger" ansehen oder sich einfach nur amüsiert zurücklehnen und darüber lachen, dass eine Person sich in der Gestalt eines Elefanten vertreten sieht.

Ich bevorzuge die letzte Variante.


----------



## Koalabaer (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: sitzkiepe erfahrung*



Ralle2609 schrieb:


> robin illner feedert auch aus einem karpfenstuhl und ich denke seine sponsoren würden ihm sofort ne dicke kiepe dahinstellen wenn er das will#d



beim Feedern mache ich dass gelegentlich genauso. #6

beim Kopfrutenfischen kommst du jedoch um eine Kiepe nicht herum.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Tricast (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: sitzkiepe erfahrung*

Ihr müßt nicht immer Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen! Was Robin Illner macht in seinem Karpfenstuhl nennt man Spezimen Hunting - angeln auf große Friedfische. Zeit spielt dabei keine Rolle und er kann es sich beim Angeln bequem machen. Wenn jemand aber beim Angeln in einer bestimmten Zeit möglichst viel Fisch fangen will, kommt er nicht um eine Sitzkiepe und einen geordneten Angelsitz nicht herum. Denn dann spielt die Zeit eine große Rolle. Und deshalb ist es dann auch wichtig dass die Sitzkiepe bombenfest steht; nicht wackelt oder irgendwie nachgibt. Dann will ich mich auf das Angeln konzentrieren und nicht darauf achten nicht in den Bach zu fallen.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Dunraven (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: sitzkiepe erfahrung*

Richtig.
Und da muss dann jeder für sich eben rausfinden was für ihn die optimale Lösung ist aus Budget, Anspruch und Möglichkeiten. Wer dann meint das eine 500 Euro Rive das ist was er für 5x Angeln möchte, der ist damit dann genau so zufrieden wie derjenige der sich eine 150-200 Euro Ulli-Dulli holt und die für ausreichend erachtet. Bei einem Verhältnis von ca. 3/4 zufriedenen Meinungen zur Ulli-Dulli Kiepe (zufrieden im Bereich Preis-/Leistung) gegen ca. 1/4 negativen Meinungen, ist die für 5x Benutzen sicher ausreichend. Zumal viele der negativen Meinungen auch von Leuten kommen die eine Kiepe für mehr als 5 Fischen im Jahr suchen (siehe Borg, der sagt die ist nichts, der aber auch eine für den Dauereinsatz bei hoher Gewichtsbelastung suchte und mit dem Anspruch gesucht hat). Natürlich müssen die Ansprüche bei XXL Leuten und Dauereinsatz zwangsläufig anders sein als die von Hobbystippern. Das sollte man nicht vergessen.

Es ist also eine einfache Frage was suche ich, wofür suche ich es, was soll es kosten, und auch noch wichtig, wie ist der evt. Restwert. Denn wenn die nach 5x benutzten evt. verkauft werden soll, dann ist der entscheidende Preis ja nicht der Kaufpreis (außer der ist nicht verfügbar) sondern die Differenz zwischen Einkauf und Verkauf. Und wenn dann eine 500 Euro Kiepe für 480 Euro weggeht, dann ist die effektiv auch günstiger als eine 200 Euro Kiepe die für 150 Euro weggeht. 

Das kann man aber nur für sich selber ausrechnen. Halten wir doch fest, für den gewünschten Einsatz ist die Ulli-Dulli Kiepe ok. Eine Alternative in besserer Quallität ist eine von Rive. Ob er die braucht/will muss er selber entscheiden, denn für 5x geht beides. Das sollte das Ergebnis hier wohl treffend zusammenfassen denke ich.


----------



## Borg (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: sitzkiepe erfahrung*

@ Dunraven

Dem gibt es nichts mehr hinzuzufügen! #6

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## Carphunter2401 (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: sitzkiepe erfahrung*

danke erstmal an einige leute die wo mir ne pn geschrieben haben.

also ich hab mich nach langem überlegen und infos von vereins mitglieder,forum  u.s.w

für eine  marken kiepe entschieden rive,mossela.

bei ebay  rein geschaut  und eine  rive f2 gesehn leider  hab ich erst auf eine mossela geboten mit transport system.

die rive ging für 209€ weg :-(

und die mossela für 260€ ,leider war in zu dem zeitpunkt arbeiten und wurde überboten.


nun hatte ich aus glück oder dumheit diese ersteigert,durch einen zahlen dreher beim maximal gebot.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140405825497&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## Hümpfi (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: sitzkiepe erfahrung*

Ohhjee könnte durchaus zu nem Proplem werden. Ich Sitze selber auf ner Milo Match 1200 und weis wovon ich spreche. Die Kiepe hat Vierkantbeine und die meisten Anbauteile sind für Runde Beine gemacht. Nichts desto trotz ist die Kiepe Sicherlich sehr gut denn Milo Baut keinen Scheiss.

mfg


----------



## Tricast (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: sitzkiepe erfahrung*

Preston bietet Abhilfe. Preston bietet Adapter für Vierkantbeine. Also alles kein Problem.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Dunraven (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: sitzkiepe erfahrung*

Ich denke mit der Milo könntest Du sogar besser dastehen als mit der Mosella. Die sollte gut sein.
Vierkantbeine sind echt kein Problem. Fox, Milo selber, Preston, O&W, und selbst die Billigsachen von Schirmer, Askari, ect. bekommt man auch für 20x20cm Beine oder mit Adapter dafür.

Also Glückwunsch und viel Spaß damit.


----------



## Ralle2609 (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: sitzkiepe erfahrung*

bevor du alles aufgibst nimm das schweißgerät inne hand und heimwerkerstunde 

naja sind nicht alle so 3st wie ich ^^

viel spaß mit deinem neuen stück, schreib doch mal n bericht


----------



## Carphunter2401 (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: sitzkiepe erfahrung*

wen das tunier gut läuft schreib ich einen .

wird hard sind einige von mosella,shimano dabei auf dem tunier.

hauptfisch wir brassen,rotaugen sein


----------



## Hümpfi (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: sitzkiepe erfahrung*

@ Dunraven 
Die Anbauteile vom Schirmer, also die die in der Sonderliste stehen sind der größte Witz. Der Vierkant Einsatz ist 1,5x1,5 cm.

mfg


----------



## Dunraven (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: sitzkiepe erfahrung*

Argh, ich hoffe Du irrst Dich.
Ich habe sie heute gerade bestellt da ich die 25mm für die Plattform haben will und mir dachte der Einsatz ist ein schöner Bonus für die Nutzung an der Kiepe...


----------



## Hümpfi (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: sitzkiepe erfahrung*

@Dunraven
Doch leider ist es so. Bei denn Anbauteilen aus der Sonderliste sind 3 Hülsen dabei 2 Runde mit 16mm. und 18 mm. und eben dieser Vierkant Einsatz mit 1,5x1,5cm. Wofür man den Runden mit 18mm. und denn Vierkant einsatz braucht ist mir echt ein Rätsel.

mfg


----------



## brassenliebhaber (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: sitzkiepe erfahrung*

Also...dann möchte ich auch mal meine Erfahrungen zur delta-fishing Sitzkiepe preisgeben.

Ich habe sie selber ,also weiß ich wovon ich spreche.

Sie ist sicher nichts für den Wetkampfangler der 100 Wettangeln im Jahr hat,das ist richtig,ABER für den Hobbyangler ,der unser Hobby wirklich noch zum Spaß und zur Entspannung ausübt und nicht nur um möglichst viele Pokale im Schrank stehen zu haben ,reicht sie voll und ganz.

Zur Kiepe:
Natürlich kommt sie nicht an Rive und Milo ran ,das ist klar,aber dazu ist sie auch zu günstig.Dennoch steht sie fest und es wackelt und knackt nichts(auf jeden Fall nicht bei meiner).Alle D25 Teile passen ohne Gewalt.Die Verarbeitung ist für den Preis ausgesprochen gut.Sie ist nicht zu schwer und lässt sich gut transportieren.

Ich selber bin kein Wettkampfangler aber Feedern,Stippen und Matchen sind mein Hobby.Da dies ohne Kiepe nicht so richtig gut funktioniert bin ich nicht um eine herrumgekommen.Da ich aber noch zur Schule gehen(11. Klasse) und auch noch 2 Jahre vor mir habe ,habe ich nicht so viel geld zur Verfügung.Deßhalb kamen Rive und co. nicht in Frage.Irgenwann bin ich denn auf die ulli-dulli Kiepe gestoßen und habe sie mir ohne langes Überlegen zugelegt.Und ich bin froh darüber.Sie hält sich wirklich gut.Ich habe einen Kumpel der die Mosella hat und beide sind ,wie ich finde,gleich gut.
Jedes Hegefischen am NOK und an der Stör hat sie bisher überstanden.

"Der größte Schrott" ist sie mit sicherheit nicht.Wer das Geld hat soll sich doch ne Rive für 600 kaufen,find ich ja auch völlig in Ordnung (würde ich auch machen wenn ich es hätte).Aber mir reicht sie völlig aus.

@Borg:Also wenn du nichteinmal mit deiner Rive zufrieden bist dann kann ich dich nicht verstehen(vielleicht habe ich das aber auch missverstanden,dann tut es mir leid).

Also,allen mit nicht so prall gefüllten Geldbeutel oder auch Schülern kann ich sie nur entfehlen.


----------



## Borg (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: sitzkiepe erfahrung*



brassenliebhaber schrieb:


> @Borg:Also wenn du nichteinmal mit deiner Rive zufrieden bist dann kann ich dich nicht verstehen(vielleicht habe ich das aber auch missverstanden,dann tut es mir leid).



Ich bin mit meiner RIVE eigentlich weitestgehend zufrieden. Was ich sagen wollte ist, dass die RIVE letztendlich auch nicht das Qualitätswunder ist, wie immer angepriesen wird, aber sie ist halt OK. Eine in meinen Augen qualitativ hochwertige Kiepe habe ich auf dem Markt halt nicht gefunden und ich kann sagen, dass ich mir ALLE gängigen Modelle live angeschaut habe. Somit muss man halt einen Tod sterben und meiner heisst RIVE. 

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## brassenliebhaber (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: sitzkiepe erfahrung*

OK...dann hab ich das missverstanden


----------



## thefinish (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: sitzkiepe erfahrung*



Carphunter2401 schrieb:


> hat jemand mit dieser kiepe erfahrung gesammelt??
> 
> egal ob posetiv oder negativ.
> 
> ...




der hatte auch über weihnachten ein angebot von 99 euro 
ich blödmann hab sie nicht genommen für mein sohn 
ein kumpel hat die und ist voll zufrieden
anbauteile da rund beine sollten auch kein problem sein 
eventuell past die rive rücken lehne an die kiepe 
ich selber hab ne milo 3000 und hab mir die rückenlehne von der rive dran gemacht


----------

